# Bersa .380 going to the gun store to trade in



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Well guys the Bersa is going to the gun store to get traded in i wouldn't trust this as a backup gun. What sucks is I traded one of my Sig Sauer P6's for it what a mistake. My Highpoint is more reliable whats up with that guys. Its that stupid spring that jumped off the trigger mechanism again.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

crinko said:


> I traded one of my Sig Sauer P6's for it what a mistake.


I agree.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

Sounds like it needs a new "C" clip to hold the trigger bar on. Available any hardware store or Bersa will send new ones.


----------

